# Squeezing the life outta a trustie MacBook Pro



## lorewren

Its a mid 2010 model. Its a given that I will be maxing out the memory. 

Need a recommendation for a solid state hard drive as upgrade from its stock hard drive. 

Wife is ultimate office application user and is getting a 2015 Mac AIr. So this machine will migrate to me to be my travelling, coffee shop office and when required on-site freelance machine. 

As always much appreciated your insights. 

Edward


----------



## CubaMark

I'm not up to speed on the latest SSD technology, but OWC and CanadaRam are good places to start (CanadaRam carries OWC drives too).

It goes without saying - if you want to breath "new life" into that 2010 machine, backup everything, do a fresh OS install (of whichever flavour OS X you prefer) and then be vicious about limiting third-party add-ons that may compromise computing power. 

But a RAM max-out and SSD will certainly make that puppy feel like new again


----------



## pm-r

With that MBPro all decked out with memory and a clean OS X installed on a virgin SSD, depending on your needs you may want to restrict the OS X to something less than Yosemite 10.10.x until all the "TRIM" and "junk" confusion is sorted out, but don't hold your breath waiting for Apple to actually do anything to help!! And I dare say, I suspect that some will say it's not even worth worrying about, but I'd doped some checking. 

CanadaRam would be an excellent good place to check for purchase and info, as I'm led to believe that some of the SSD drives from OWC and Crucial and may be others, have builtin and OS X supported TRIM and junk support.


----------



## SINC

I am running Yosemite 10.10.2 with an SSD on my 2013 rMBP without a single issue with trim or junk. Smooth as glass and twice as fast. YMMV.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I am running Yosemite 10.10.2 with an SSD on my 2013 rMBP without a single issue with trim or junk. Smooth as glass and twice as fast. YMMV.



And so you should considering that Apple supplied their own specked and software supported SSD with that Mac. 

But I recall you having some other problems with a brand new Mac model not too long ago, but not related issues I guess.


----------



## SINC

Nope, that turned out to be a faulty USB connector on the right side which was repaired under Applecare at no cost. Not at all related to trim or junk.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nope, that turned out to be a faulty USB connector on the right side which was repaired under Applecare at no cost. Not at all related to trim or junk.


Just as I suggested, not a related problem, and your Mac is using an Apple supplied and their "supported" SSD for their TRIM and garbage support.

Those wanting to use non-Apple supplied SSDs don't have many options and even less if using Yosemite 10.10.x it seems. 

Just saying…


----------



## IllusionX

I'm using an Intel 530 SSD with my 2011 MacBook Pro and 10.10.2 without a single issue. TRIM is enabled with trimenabler.


----------



## pm-r

IllusionX said:


> I'm using an Intel 530 SSD with my 2011 MacBook Pro and 10.10.2 without a single issue. TRIM is enabled with trimenabler.



I presume you mean *Trim Enabler* and are aware of any consequences using it as outlined at his support site:

_About Trim in Yosemite

In OS X 10.10 (Yosemite), Apple has introduced a new security requirement called kext signing. (A kext is a kernel extension, or a driver, in Mac OS X)

To continue to use Trim Enabler and continue to get Trim for your third party SSD, you first need to disable the kext signing security setting._

etc.

https://www.cindori.org/trim-enabler-and-yosemite/


----------



## rgray

I have a 2007 15"MBP with maxed RAM but otherwise all original including the HD. It runs everything I need quite nicely using 10.10.2 Yosemite!!! 

So don't be swayed by all the retrogressive natter against Yosemite......


----------



## pm-r

rgray said:


> I have a 2007 15"MBP with maxed RAM but otherwise all original including the HD. It runs everything I need quite nicely using 10.10.2 Yosemite!!!
> 
> So don't be swayed by all the retrogressive natter against Yosemite......



The OP was asking for ..._recommendation for a *solid state hard drive* as upgrade from its stock hard drive_ and input. Something your MBPro doesn't have.

And the Yosemite support or lack of, is a bit of a concern for some. And just saying and mentioning some might want to be aware…


----------



## IllusionX

pm-r said:


> I presume you mean *Trim Enabler* and are aware of any consequences using it as outlined at his support site:
> 
> 
> 
> _About Trim in Yosemite
> 
> 
> 
> In OS X 10.10 (Yosemite), Apple has introduced a new security requirement called kext signing. (A kext is a kernel extension, or a driver, in Mac OS X)
> 
> 
> 
> To continue to use Trim Enabler and continue to get Trim for your third party SSD, you first need to disable the kext signing security setting._
> 
> 
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cindori.org/trim-enabler-and-yosemite/



It's not an issue.


----------



## pm-r

IllusionX said:


> It's not an issue.



It's not an issue if the user wants to ignore all issues using a non-Apple provided SSD and possibly end up with some significant slowdowns etc. 

Their choice…


----------



## monokitty

Avoid OWC SSD's -- slower and less reliable than offerings from just about anyone else, excluding the super cheap branded SSD's. We used to sell them; high percentage of failure made us avoid them. We've had more OWC SSD failures than Crucial and Samsung failures combined -- which currently stand at zero.

Not sure about all the FUD about Yosemite and SSD's; neither Crucial or Samsung SSD's have any issue with Trim Enabler on Yosemite, including in my own personal machine, running a Crucial (MPB '12, and my PC as an aside, unrelated.). No issues, period. Crucial's are cheaper priced than Samsung's and aren't any slower in most areas. Also considering the '10 MBP isn't SATA3, getting the faster Samsung is pointless - get the cheaper Crucial and enjoy the new life it breathes into the unit.

Just my two cents.


----------



## CubaMark

Thanks for the info, monokitty. Anyone have a link to a one-stop-shop for good SSD related info? I'll be upgrading an older laptop to an SSD later this summer...


----------



## John Clay

CubaMark said:


> Thanks for the info, monokitty. Anyone have a link to a one-stop-shop for good SSD related info? I'll be upgrading an older laptop to an SSD later this summer...


If you're looking for the best, Samsung 850 Pro.


----------



## monokitty

CubaMark said:


> Thanks for the info, monokitty. Anyone have a link to a one-stop-shop for good SSD related info? I'll be upgrading an older laptop to an SSD later this summer...


Just get a reputable brand SSD. That's pretty much all you need.

Get a Samsung for the fastest write speed, get a Crucial for read speeds if you don't care so much about writing speeds; the Samsung is at least $60+ more expensive over the Crucial for identical read speeds (550MB/s) for the same capacity, with the advantage of higher write speeds if you need it. (S.850 Pro vs. C.MX100 - 256GB models.)


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for the info — _*Avoid OWC SSD's ..*_.

It's nice to read of some actual experience than some questionable reviews…


----------



## John Clay

monokitty said:


> Just get a reputable brand SSD. That's pretty much all you need.
> 
> Get a Samsung for the fastest write speed, get a Crucial for read speeds if you don't care so much about writing speeds; the Samsung is at least $60+ more expensive over the Crucial for identical read speeds (550MB/s) for the same capacity, with the advantage of higher write speeds if you need it. (S.850 Pro vs. C.MX100 - 256GB models.)


The other thing to note is the Samsungs are likely going to be far more reliable over time than Crucials etc. 25% higher MTBF, and over 4x higher lifetime read/write durability. I believe they're the only company offering a 10 year warranty on an SSD.


----------



## IllusionX

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the info &#151; _*Avoid OWC SSD's ..*_.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to read of some actual experience than some questionable reviews&#133;



OWC is actually overpriced for what it is for a 2.5" SATA SSD.


----------



## IllusionX

pm-r said:


> It's not an issue if the user wants to ignore all issues using a non-Apple provided SSD and possibly end up with some significant slowdowns etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Their choice&#133;



And there won't be slowdowns with 3rd party SSD if trim is enabled.


----------



## HenriHelvetica

lorewren said:


> Its a mid 2010 model. Its a given that I will be maxing out the memory.
> 
> Need a recommendation for a solid state hard drive as upgrade from its stock hard drive.
> 
> Wife is ultimate office application user and is getting a 2015 Mac AIr. So this machine will migrate to me to be my travelling, coffee shop office and when required on-site freelance machine.
> 
> As always much appreciated your insights.
> 
> Edward


Ed, I think you need to set a simple budget. Depending on the size of the volume you want to get, it can get up there - esp for a 2010. 5 yrs old isn't all that old, but consider this: 


your 16G of ram will run you @ least $175 taxes in.
Your HD will be anywhere from $135 (very low end for a 256G) to $275 (512G) for a SSD.

I'm all for reviving for cheap. Good thing is that you didn't have to pay for your unit, so sinking in more $ can be justified. And of course - what you plan on doing with it too. 

I'm undergoing a sim project. I just bought a Crucial BX100 and not the MX. I have good write speeds on paper as the 512G write speeds > 256G > 128G. I'm going to partition mine as well so that's why I wanted to get the biggest one. 1T might be much but that's on you. And I did look @ Samsung SSDs. I just felt like i was getting great value w/ Crucial, and again started to look @ the amount i was spending -vs- age of the unit.


----------



## thomson

I have upgraded quite a lot of older macbookpros with crucial ssd mx 200 (500 gb) and with Yosemite,its as good as new.Download trim enabler from Cindori.Its free download


----------

